# My new Flameleg millipedes



## Aquarimax (Sep 1, 2014)

I just got 10 Juveniles from SDCPs. They arrived in great shape and are settling in well. :biggrin:

Here is a short video of them being removed from the packing container and put in their temporary home:
[video=youtube_share;d4XaKh0p40Y]http://youtu.be/d4XaKh0p40Y[/video]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mukmewx (Sep 1, 2014)

This makes me want to buy some. thanks


----------



## kristinc (Sep 2, 2014)

Such pretty kiddos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDCPs (Sep 8, 2014)

It's always interesting to see a customer video. Thank you for posting. I'm glad they arrived in such good shape! I'm doing something right with the packing 

I often have these Trigoniulus macropygus for sale Here in case you were curious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aquarimax (Sep 8, 2014)

SDCPs said:


> It's always interesting to see a customer video. Thank you for posting. I'm glad they arrived in such good shape! I'm doing something right with the packing


Thanks again for such great millipedes and a marvelous packing job!  I have now finished setting up their 10-gallon tank with 3 inches of coir fiber, a top-dressing of oak/maple leaves, and some rotten maple wood.  I drilled multiple holes in the plastic strip attached to the glass cover, and stuffed them with aquarium filter floss to help keep bugs out. (It works marvelously for my isopods, grindal worms, etc.) There are several hundred springtails in the "diplopodarium,"  and in a day or two I'll put the millipedes in. Looking forward to it.


----------



## SDCPs (Sep 11, 2014)

Aquarimax said:


> Thanks again for such great millipedes and a marvelous packing job!  I have now finished setting up their 10-gallon tank with 3 inches of coir fiber, a top-dressing of oak/maple leaves, and some rotten maple wood.  I drilled multiple holes in the plastic strip attached to the glass cover, and stuffed them with aquarium filter floss to help keep bugs out. (It works marvelously for my isopods, grindal worms, etc.) There are several hundred springtails in the "diplopodarium,"  and in a day or two I'll put the millipedes in. Looking forward to it.


Sounds like a job well done. Now you will have to wait for the millipedes to become adults. When they do they (at least for me) sit on the surface of the substrate all day long and look very pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aquarimax (Sep 13, 2014)

SDCPs said:


> Sounds like a job well done. Now you will have to wait for the millipedes to become adults. When they do they (at least for me) sit on the surface of the substrate all day long and look very pretty.


I'm glad to learn that the adults are considerably less secretive. : ). Now that a few days have passed, I have noticed a pattern in the millipedes' activity: when I arrive to work in the morning (about 6:55-7 am) and turn on the lights,  several of them are milling around. They soon hide, but occasionally when I happen to glance at the enclosure, I see an active one.


----------



## SDCPs (Sep 17, 2014)

Glad you can seem them! No fun having an empty cage to stare, even if you know your pet is somewhere in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aquarimax (Sep 24, 2014)

SDCPs said:


> Glad you can seem them! No fun having an empty cage to stare, even if you know your pet is somewhere in there.


In the past week or two, I  have noticed the millipedes are becoming more and more visible...there are two to four of them visible at any given time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Julia (Sep 25, 2014)

Aquarimax said:


> I'm glad to learn that the adults are considerably less secretive. : ). Now that a few days have passed, I have noticed a pattern in the millipedes' activity: when I arrive to work in the morning (about 6:55-7 am) and turn on the lights,  several of them are milling around. They soon hide, but occasionally when I happen to glance at the enclosure, I see an active one.


They're _*milling*_ around?  Pun intended?  :biggrin:


----------



## Aquarimax (Sep 25, 2014)

Julia said:


> They're _*milling*_ around?  Pun intended?  :biggrin:


You got me...pun definitely intended.  : )


----------



## Aquarimax (May 8, 2015)

*Millipedes ready to breed?*

My millipedes have grown a lot over the past 8 or 9 months! They are also much more colorful. Here is a video showing the difference. 
I think they must be about ready to breed...I moved the adults to a larger container recently, but kept all of the substrate, besides a handful or two, in the smaller container.



[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/H2DJGCKVOc?feature=player_embedded" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]

https://youtu.be/NH2DJGCKVOc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aquarimax (May 8, 2015)

Must be ready to breed indeed! I just saw two of them in an apparently copulatory embrace.


----------



## CrawlinChaos (May 11, 2015)

I see mine getting it on all the time. I'm really hoping for some babies this year. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Aquarimax (May 11, 2015)

CrawlinChaos said:


> I see mine getting it on all the time. I'm really hoping for some babies this year. *fingers crossed*


Me too...fingers crossed for yours and for mine!:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDCPs (May 18, 2015)

You're a papa already! Congrats! Should be no issues with breeding these.


----------



## Aquarimax (May 18, 2015)

SDCPs said:


> You're a papa already! Congrats! Should be no issues with breeding these.


Glad to hear it! About how long should we expect to wait after seeing the first makings before we hear the pitter patter of myriad tiny feet, so to speak?


----------



## SDCPs (May 18, 2015)

Watch the substrate. When its volume starts shrinking dramatically you'll know.

Come back in 6 months from now and you'll see little millies most likely.


----------



## Aquarimax (May 18, 2015)

SDCPs said:


> Watch the substrate. When its volume starts shrinking dramatically you'll know.
> 
> Come back in 6 months from now and you'll see little millies most likely.


The bottom layer of substrate is almost exclusively coco fiber, with a top layer of oak leaves. Will that be enough, or do I need to enrich the substrate for the pedelings?


----------



## SDCPs (May 18, 2015)

Well, an enriched subtrate would be much better . Just mix up your substrate carefully then add a new oak layer.


----------



## Aquarimax (May 18, 2015)

SDCPs said:


> Well, an enriched subtrate would be much better . Just mix up your substrate carefully then add a new oak layer.


Should I just take the adults out and mix in as many oak leaves as possible then? Add some bits of wood?


----------



## SDCPs (May 18, 2015)

Don't overdo it  just get something more edible into the deeper regions of the substrate for the newly hatched. They can crawl soon after that to find food so its mostly for the early days.


----------



## Aquarimax (May 18, 2015)

Ok, I took several handfuls of oak leaves and a handful of ABG mix and mixed them into the substrate, then put some more oak leaves on top. I only found 8 millipedes..and what I believe are the remains of one. : ( 
At least with 8 adults, there should be plenty of babies.


----------



## SDCPs (May 26, 2015)

Aquarimax said:


> Ok, I took several handfuls of oak leaves and a handful of ABG mix and mixed them into the substrate, then put some more oak leaves on top. I only found 8 millipedes..and what I believe are the remains of one. : (
> At least with 8 adults, there should be plenty of babies.


Definitely. I had 4 and I wound up with more than enough .


----------

